

Care to share your monetization stats? - cancelbubble

Wondering if folks here would care to share any web monetization stats for sites they run (personal projects OK).  Not looking for more than:<p>* How many uniques are you getting per month.
* What is the site genre/target audience (i.e., "tech blog, geek audience)
* How are you monetizing it? (google adwords, buy/sell ads)
======
niico
I hope with this kind of threads doesnt become like a digital point forum

~~~
cancelbubble
Not sure what that means. I've always just been curious as to some "rough"
estimates of what sites are making based on some basic stats. I don't care
about particular URLs or marketing strategies or the like.

